# Will an '05 Veloce take 28mm tires?



## Metaluna (Aug 26, 2005)

The title pretty much says it all. I'm currently running Michelin Carbon 25's and there is about 3mm vertical clearance to the brake calipers (Campy Veloce brakes) and maybe 1-2mm on the sides. I was thinking of trying Conti Gatorskin 28's for longer rides.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

My 25c Michelin Pro Race 2's are the same size as the Cont's 28c(compared in bike shop) Michelins tend to run true to size and Contis tend to run small. I'm biased toward Michelins for ride quality, durability and weight.


----------

